# S-line roof spoiler fit non s-line ?



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

has any one fitted a S-line spoiler on a non s-line A3 ?


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

Not to be a big douche, but do u srsly think its different roofs on the two models? of course it will fit


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey, it's a legit question, because the brake light always becomes an issue. the factory spoiler has a different brake light; I think you have to remove the old one.

The votex looks almost the same as the factory, and there are tons of them around, cheap! IIRC it can use the brake light you already have. I never installed one, so I don't know for sure.

Anyone?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Votex does indeed re-use the non S-line brake light; the light is flipped upside-down, that's all.

I have a spare votex roof spoiler if you need it...


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Grimp said:


> Not to be a big douche, but do u srsly think its different roofs on the two models? of course it will fit


Hey man there is different trunk lids for different models i took a look at mine and compared it to a Sline there different, but i read somewhere on Audi sport.net a guy did a retrofit to get the Sline spoiler to fit. I was wondering if any one has done one on fourtitude ? 

I think its possible with minor modifications and glue haha 

i did think abbot votex but i like the way the sline look betters i like how the third break light is still tucked in and it has a sharper look


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> Votex does indeed re-use the non S-line brake light; the light is flipped upside-down, that's all.
> 
> I have a spare votex roof spoiler if you need it...


haha i might just take that off your hands if your willing to ship :thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Grimp said:


> Not to be a big douche, but do u srsly think its different roofs on the two models? of course it will fit


Douche go away! And rob I believe sline will work but it's not a direct fit like the votex one as I remember. I did buy a sline one from uk eBay and I have it with me if u want to check. It's not oem sline but same mold that fits on top of non sline roof. :wave:

I believe if you want to use oem sline, you will have to source it and the you have to take the premium body spoiler you have already off the car and replace it.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

just get oettinger...no need to take anything off..and no water leaking


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Can anyone chime in on this old thread? I'd like to install a factory sline rear spoiler on my non-sline. From the looks of it, I'm going to have to buy a new brake light since this doesn't look like I can re-use my existing one.

I'm not sure if the current 'spoiler' on my non sline can be removed, and on the sline spoiler there are mounting slots for screws. I'm assuming I would have to either drill some holes to fit, or simply dremel these mounts off and use some kind of adhesive.

FYI, I went with this route because a forum member was selling the spoiler with matching colour of my car, which allowed me to save some money on paint.

If you guys can help me out, it'd be great. I'll be sure to post a DIY with pics for future reference!

Thanks!


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

My non s-line 'spoiler' is not removable. It's integral to the sheet metal of the hatch. I know this because mine received a dent from the roof trim piece that had slid rearward. The open hatch impacted the end of the trim piece and put a quarter sized divot on the top of the hatch


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

yowzaa said:


> My non s-line 'spoiler' is not removable. It's integral to the sheet metal of the hatch. I know this because mine received a dent from the roof trim piece that had slid rearward. The open hatch impacted the end of the trim piece and put a quarter sized divot on the top of the hatch


So I guess my best bet would be to dremel the bolt slots and use adhesive to put it on. By doing this, am I going to have problems putting in the brake light? I'm already aware I'll have to buy one since I won't be able to use my non s-line brake light.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

So I cut and sanded down the mounting bolts on the sline spoiler, removed the old tape on the sline spoiler (took forever!), and now I'm trying to figure out how to re-apply it to my car. I'm thinking I should wet sand the existing premium spoiler to remove any wax and debris, and then put some butyl tape or 3M double sided tape to apply on top of old spoiler.

Is butyl tape to thick for this? Does 3M hold well?


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

I used isopropyl alcohol to degrease the surface, then I affixed the new spoiler with grey 3m foam tape. I also used black silicone adhesive around the outside edge (my car is black).

Because my spoiler did not come with the longer clips to secure the brake light, I did what I could using a zip-tie, and also appied a bead of black silicone between the brake light and spoiler opening. It's pretty discrete, but more importantly, it seals the assembly from water ingress.

It's been about four years since installation and it's still in place. Good luck with yours. Btw, I think you are better off not drilling into your hatch. Good call on cutting those bolts:thumbup:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

yowzaa said:


> I used isopropyl alcohol to degrease the surface, then I affixed the new spoiler with grey 3m foam tape. I also used black silicone adhesive around the outside edge (my car is black).
> 
> Because my spoiler did not come with the longer clips to secure the brake light, I did what I could using a zip-tie, and also appied a bead of black silicone between the brake light and spoiler opening. It's pretty discrete, but more importantly, it seals the assembly from water ingress.
> 
> It's been about four years since installation and it's still in place. Good luck with yours. Btw, I think you are better off not drilling into your hatch. Good call on cutting those bolts:thumbup:


Thanks! I'm gonna tackle this on the weekend and post some pics of the process.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've been doing this retro today and now only realized the wire harness is not the same as the non sline brake light harness... What do I do?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

pics? u can cut the wires


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's a few pics. 

To summarize, I used 3M double sided tape, small tube of clear silicone, and goo off to remove the old glue. I used a dremel to notch off the two mounts on each side. I didn't bother notching off the middle one since it fit inside the existing slot for the non sline brake light. I also used screws to hold the brakelight onto the spoiler.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I was thinking I could solder it, would that do it?


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Does anyone know if they sell the harness to fit that sline brake light? Part number?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

I wouldn't solder it, I would crimp in a female terminal and just clip the leads on


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

AckermanA3 said:


> I wouldn't solder it, I would crimp in a female terminal and just clip the leads on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Got a link for this type of crimp? I'm not solder savvy so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

So I did some quick searches and found this. 

Can anyone tell me is this is the kind of connector I can use to complete this retrofit.


----------



## dougv (Aug 2, 2008)

*non Sline spoiler brake light question*

I need to replace the led/3ed brake light in a non s line oem spoiler. Is it necessary to remove the spoiler to replace the led strip? I have removed the 2 hex and 2 bolts but I am unable to remove the led bar strip. Any thought? Doug


----------



## audivwpassion (Oct 4, 2016)

*S line spoiler*

Hi did you every figure out how to get the brake light in ?


----------



## audivwpassion (Oct 4, 2016)

Ever


----------



## audivwpassion (Oct 4, 2016)

*Spoiler*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ne-S3)-ROOF-SPOILER#/topics/5570419?_k=ih1xpe

Hi where did you get this spoiler you have and how will I find one that goes over the brake light?
thanks 

Hope to hear back from you !


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

Holy **** back from the dead LOL


----------

